# In Camarillo / Ventura for a few days - Forgot Left Hand Crank - Help!



## ameybrook (May 16, 2008)

I'm in Camarillo visiting for a few days..packed the bike but forgot my Dura Ace 7800 left hand crank. I know.:mad2: 

Does anyone have something they'd sell quick? I ride 170mm. Anything would work I think, Ultegra, 105, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Give Bicycle World in Santa Paula a call. They might be able to help you out.


----------



## ameybrook (May 16, 2008)

il sogno said:


> Give Bicycle World in Santa Paula a call. They might be able to help you out.


All numbers I've found in online directories are disconnected


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Craigslist...*

I think that there's a shop near a Jack-In-The Box on the main drag in Camarillo... I don't have the name, though.

You should totally jump on Craigslist, like, right now.

I will say, though... from a weather standpoint, this could work out for you. From what I can see, I'm only going to be get out on Saturday. Bunch of wet coming in.

Best of luck with this... I'm glad I wasn't there when you figured out that it wasn't with the rest of the bike! Doh!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

there's a Performance up there if it comes to that..


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sundance Cyclery in Agoura Hills is a good bike shop. 

http://www.sundancecycles.com/


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

You are probably gone by now but if not try Camarillo Bike Comp. On Pickwick and Arneill.


----------

